# Netbook mit SSD nachrüsten Lohnt es sich?



## Weichkeks (22. Mai 2010)

*Netbook mit SSD nachrüsten Lohnt es sich?*

Hallo User

Ich hab in meinem Desktop System schon eine SSD von Intel 80GB Postville
und habe ein Asus Netbook 1008HA würde es gern mit einer 40GB SSD von Intel nachrüsten und warscheinlich auch den Arbeitsspeicher auf 2GB aufstocken. Ich sitze wirklich gerne am Netbook, würde ich auch ein unterschied in der Akkulaufzeit merken?
Zur zeit ist eine Seagate Momentus mit 14ms zugriffszeit und folgenden verbrauchs angaben:

Start 						 					 					5,0 Watt
Suchen 						 					 					1,3 Watt
Lesen/Schreiben 						 					 					1,6 Watt
Ruhezustand 						 					 					0,68 Watt
Standby 						 					 					0,2 Watt

Diese 14ms merkt man wirklich arg ich denke das Netbook könnte mehr leisten mit der SSD und 2GB ram oder? Hättet ihr vielleicht auch ne Arbeitsspeicher empfehlung?

MFG Keks


----------



## Dr.House (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD nachrüsten Lohnt es sich?*

Eine SSD im Laptop bringt sicherlich deutlich mehr Speed, denn die 5400 RPm 2,5" Platte sind schon lahm und bremsen.

Bei etwas älteren Laptops kann das Board aber die Leistung einer SSD nicht mitmachen und erreichen nierigere Werte als die SSD hergibt.

2 GB Ram sind Pflicht denke ich.

Die gefühlte Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit sollte sich mindestens verdoppeln.

Beim Energieverbrauch tut sich nicht viel, ob 5 Watt -HDD oder 1,5 Watt SSD, 3-5 min längere Akkulaufzeit schätze ich.


----------



## Ecle (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD nachrüsten Lohnt es sich?*

@Dr.House
Was haha? Der war gut.
Mein Netbook verbraucht etwa 7,5 Watt. Wenn es 3,5 Watt weniger verbrauchen würde, stiege die Laufzeit von gut 8 Stunden auf 17 Stunden 
Beim Topic wär es nicht viel anders.
Deine Verbrauchswerte von HDD und SSD sind völlig utopisch. Du glaubst doch nicht dass eine HDD 5 Watt verbraucht? Das ist wesentlich weniger als die Hälfte von beidem.
Hat er doch selbst schon angegeben. Die 5 Watt sind nur am Start. Ruhezustand 0,68Watt.

Edit:
Hier sind die Verbrauchswerte der SSD:
http://download.intel.com/design/flash/nand/value/prodbrf/323039.pdf
Wenn du jetzt noch den Stromverbrauch von deinem Netbook angibst und wieviel Wattstunden dein Akku hat, kannst du dir (oder ich dir), genau ausrechnen wie viel länger der Akku hält.


----------



## Weichkeks (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD nachrüsten Lohnt es sich?*

Wäre nett wenn du mir das kurz ausrechnest im Office ca. 8Watt unter Last 13Watt der Akku Lithium-Polymer hat 2900 mAh

ich glaube 32 Wattstunden das brauchst du sry ^^


----------



## STSLeon (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD nachrüsten Lohnt es sich?*

Ein großer Vorteil dürfte auch sein, dass du keine mechanischen Bauteile mehr im Laptop hast, solltest du die Festplatte austauschen.


----------



## Ecle (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD nachrüsten Lohnt es sich?*



Weichkeks schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn du mir das kurz ausrechnest im Office ca. 8Watt unter Last 13Watt der Akku Lithium-Polymer hat 2900 mAh
> 
> ich glaube 32 Wattstunden das brauchst du sry ^^



18 Minuten längere Akkulaufzeit im Idle. 20 Minuten bei Last.


----------



## Dr.House (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD nachrüsten Lohnt es sich?*

netbook, ich dachte da an Laptop die ganze Zeit, die verbrauchen etwas mehr und haben dickere Akkus.

Hauptsache die Leistung stimmt.  18 min hin oder her


----------



## Ecle (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD nachrüsten Lohnt es sich?*

Kein Problem.
Aber 20 Minuten finde ich jetzt auch nicht so viel als dass es sich lohnen würde. Wenn du mehr Speed haben willst, kannst du dir besser Linux installieren. Habe ich ebenfalls auf meinem Netbook. Startet schneller als mein Pentium 4, 2gb Ram auf Windows XP. Auch die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit ist besser. Und selbst 256mb Ram reichen dicke.


----------



## Dr.House (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD nachrüsten Lohnt es sich?*

Stromsparen steht bei mir auch nicht aufm Plan bei 270 Watt Idle 

Leistung geht vor beim PC ,dafür hab Stromsparlampen in der Bude 


Kenne Linux kaum, ist eher was für Informatiker, als zum Surfen...


----------



## Ecle (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD nachrüsten Lohnt es sich?*

Gerade wenn man nur auf dem Netbook surft, kann man sich doch mal auf Linux einlassen. Ubuntu ist sehr benutzerfreundlich wenn man nur die grundlegenden Sachen miteinbezieht.
Aber muss der Topic wissen. Eine SSD und dann noch 2GB ram wär mir persönlich viel zu teuer für ein Netbook.


----------

